# It's Official



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

This Saturday (the 16th...and not the Saturday prior), we picked up our 23rs. With both the kids still sick, we passed up camping down in Lurray VA and opted for our backyard. Absolutely love it except for one thing...those beds are hard as rocks and we will be changing those chattering blinds









Within 4 hours I changed out the vent covers so I guess the first official mod is done (only one I could do at night)









Just wanted to say thanks...you all helped us decide on the Outback in the first place while I was lurking for the past year.

Any suggestions on softening up those beds short of replacing them...or does anyone else have this problem (honestly had flashbacks of tent camping and sleeping on the ground minus the rocks poking me in the gut).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Bison!

Congratulations on your new 23rs!!









Way to go on completing your first mod








Nice backyard btw









We replaced our queen mattress with a custom, but most here will swear by the memory foam pad in the 2" or 3" thickness available at Costco or Overstock.com

Go to Lowe's for the pull down shades, inexpensive and easy to install









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats on the new 23! We went to walmart and bought some foam for $18 bucks and works great for the both of us.

Scott


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Dawn and Scott...I almost didn't bring up the bed issue because I hadn't seen any posts on the beds and thought I was losing my rough and tough exterior (yea ok...I exagerate a little). Thanks for the tips!

I'll be heading to Lowes tomorrow...those blinds have got to go, they were talking to me the entire night like angry chipmunks.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations, Glad the 16th finally get here







I'm sure you enjoy your Outback as much as we do. Hope the Kids get well soon so you can make that maden voyage.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

*Congrats on the new TT and welcome aboard!*
If you go to www.overstock.com thats where we got a 3" memory foam matress and just threw it ontop of the OEM matress. It did wonders and now we sleep like babies. The difference? Night and Day. They are reasonably priced and well worth it. Good luck on what you decide and I hope everyone feels better soon so you can really enjoy your new TT.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. It's nice to finally get it, isn't it? I bought a 3" memory foam pad from Overstock.com for the queen slide, which I'll be testing out in three weeks. Once I prove the benefits of the foam I'll get foam for the bunks.

The blinds are on our list. THe noise doesn't bother us, but they are all bent out of shape.


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Congratulations on the new OB! We too have memory foam on the queen bed and our son's bunk. We also had a mattress made for the queen. No complaints at all now. Very comfy! Enjoy the Outback!

Kim


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

congrats on the new trailer, you will love it.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback!!!

We picked up some memory foam mattress toppers at Walmart and they work great!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> those beds are hard as rocks and we will be changing those chattering blinds


That's _*two* _ things!









Congrats on your new Outback. I'm sure you will enjoy many wonderful days in it. And nights, too.

Oh, and by the way,


> thought I was losing my rough and tough exterior


 , don't you mean *posterior*?!









Mark


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback - I'm sure you'll love it as much as we do.

Our kids don't seem to mind the mattress, we went with a little smaller memory foam pad for the queen bed - seems to work alright.

Fortunately for us grandma will be making room darkening curtains for the bunks. She did that for our boys bedroom and it worked great. Just cost us the price of the fabric.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!! Excellent!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bison,








Congratulations on FINALLY getting the new Outback!








From your picture, it looks like they have really rounded up the front end. Very nice!

As far as the beds are concerned, the memory foam toppers from Overstock.com are fantastic!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on your getting tour new outback getting your first mod done.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations and best wishes for the little ones to be well enough for the real thing real soon!


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Bison welcome to the party,

Where in NOVA do you hail from I am a Mount Vernon Grad. Moved out of the rat race into the country in Hanover.

take care,


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the information everyone. I'm really glad to see the options for fixing our beds (I know my parents had custom beds put in their 5vr and really didn't want that kind of expense)







and yep Mark...I definitely mean posterior









Thanks Nonny, NobleEagle and all, the kids are officially back to normal and it's not so quiet around here anymore









You did well Firemed, this place has gotten crazy. I'm just outside of Quantico in Triangle and used to live in Dumfries. I ETS'd out of the Army at Ft. Belvior and really never left the area...traffic is horrid (I really want to be back in Montana)







.

Thanks Out4fun...one of many I hope (the list keeps growing!)

I hadn't noticed the rounded front end until I started looking at other OB front ends...it is much more rounded...I like it!


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

What's the issue with the vent covers?

Thanks/Jon


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats on your new trailer and first Mod...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey Bison...I've been offline for a while, but wanted to congratulate you on getting the Outback home.

Memory Foam is your best route....Overstocked.com has it on sale almost every other week.

You're right...the blinds are the worst. I remove all of mine and replaced with $7 shades from Home Depot...they work GREAT and are very quite.


----------

